

Drive: The surprising truth about what motivates us [video] - dabent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Oh no, not again.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1253120>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1357390> <\- This one has the comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376655>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383943>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390588>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1397443>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1466084>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1646229>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1728970>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1982776>

... and many, many, _many_ more.

